# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  [ΖΗΤΗΣΗ] Μετασχηματιστής για inverter TRS2240A

## vp74

Καλησπέρα, οθόνη LG L246WH 

Πρόβλημα με έναν από τους μετασχηματιστές στο inverter board.
TRS2240A ANY0741Y όποιος διαθέτει με ενημερώνει.

Το inverter board είναι το P2412E38 ver. 3.0 FRONTEK

TRS2240A.JPG

----------

